# 54 Year Old Woman Vs Python



## Coilystep (Jun 16, 2018)

WorldViews
*A woman went to check her corn — and was swallowed by a python*

By Avi SelkJune 16 at 12:46 PMEmail the author
 2:24

Missing woman discovered in python's stomach
Indonesian villagers cut open a python's stomach to discover the body of Wa Tiba, a 54-year-old mother of two. Editor's note: The original audio has been muted.(Newsflare via AP)

For the second time in barely more than a year, an Indonesian villager has been swallowed whole by a python.

Wa Tiba, 54, left her home on Muna island to visit her cornfield Thursday night, according to the Jakarta Post.

The field was about a half mile from her house, surrounded by cliffs, caves and a certain number of reticulated pythons, the longest snakes in the world.

The snakes normally feed on smaller mammals. Attacks on humans are supposed to be as rare as winning the lottery and being struck by lightning at the same time, as Amy B Wang wrote in a Washington Post report. Nevertheless, just such a horror took place on an adjacent island last year, when a man's body was extracted from a 23-foot-long python, in an incident captured for a gruesome YouTube video.

_[Villagers thought they killed a supernatural shape-shifter. It was an endangered Sumatran tiger.]_

Tiba had been concerned about wild boars, not so much snakes, as she walked through her cornfield that night, the Jakarta Post reported. The pigs had been raiding the crops lately, thus the inspection.

When she had not returned by sunrise, her sister went to the field to look for her.

She found only Tiba's footprints, her flashlight, her machete and slippers.

In the morning on Friday, about 100 people from the village of Persiapan Lawela combed the fields, Agence France-Presse reported.

They found the snake a few dozen yards from Tiba's belongings. It was 23 feet long and so bloated it could barely move. A long bulge midway down its body had a foreboding look to it.

The villagers killed the snake and laid it out on the ground. The villagers crowded around it, clamoring and crying, with some making videos as a man knelt and carefully cut across the bulge with a machete.

He parted the snake flesh, and the result was much as it had been on the other island a year earlier. Tiba lay intact inside the snake, clothed just as she had been when she went to check the corn.

She probably didn't die inside the snake: A reticulated python secures its prey with a bite, then wraps its body around the victim, squeezing down until the victim cannot breathe, before consuming, according to the Associated Press.

At least, that's what they normally do.

It's so rare for humans to be eaten, The Post reported, that it's more common to see hoaxes. A single photo of a snake digesting a pig has been used to falsely claim attacks on humans in China, Africa and across Southeast Asia.

In Indonesia, however, two people have now lost to great odds.

*More reading:*

A Texas boy found a rattlesnake in a toilet. Then a snake catcher found 23 more.

A black woman was at the pool on vacation. A white man asked whether she showered before swimming.

‘America is better than this’: What a doctor saw in a Texas shelter for migrant children

Avi Selk is a general assignment reporter for The Washington Post. He previously worked for the Dallas Morning News.
 Follow @aviselk





The story must be told.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 16, 2018)

Search YouTube at your own risk for video of them cutting her out of snake


----------



## nysister (Jun 16, 2018)

I find this so hard to believe even after seeing videos of the man who this happened to last year. Nature can be interesting.


----------



## Chinagem (Jun 16, 2018)

Dear God, why did I google pics of this and the previous incident? And so close to bedtime?


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 16, 2018)

Chinagem said:


> Dear God, why did I google pics of this and the previous incident? And so close to bedtime?


This means I will NOT go and take a look...thanks for the warning


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2018)

My word!

She was carrying a machete but I guess she didn’t have time to use it.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 17, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> Search YouTube at your own risk for video of them cutting her out of snake


That was freaky. She was fully clothed and in one piece.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh dear!!! May she rest in peace. How horrible.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 17, 2018)

I thought that this thread would be about older women learning how to program. 

I am NOT looking for the pictures.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

What a horrific way to die. I'm so disturbed. She must have been terrified. So glad I grew up in the ghetto. I'm sorry...I am hurt for her but at the same time it's making me grateful for certain things I didn't have to deal with. I guess every habitat has it's sinister predators, but this is a lot.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 17, 2018)

A coworker randomly told me about this yesterday. She must've been disturbed because she went on to research how the python got the drop on the lady. At first I wasn't sure if the story was true until I saw it here. Extremely horrifying. I feel so bad for her family who has to live with knowing how their mom died.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 18, 2018)

Question- is this the only place that she could plant corn? Was this particular place known for good soil or something? Surrounded by cliffs, caves and the world's longest snakes- I wouldn't plant anything there and would probably move if I lived that close to them.

Note- I used to work with a woman who used to work in a zoo and was interested in all sorts of animals. I know all about reticulated pythons and anacondas.


----------



## Shiks (Jun 18, 2018)

That is terrifying. I looked up the video and yeah...it is disturbing. Her poor family.


Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Question- is this the only place that she could plant corn?


In much of the developing world, land is rare so you get in where you fit in.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m a sucker for punishment so I went to watch the video anyways and wow............. I have no words.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 18, 2018)

Told y’all to view that video at your own risk. I watched the edited one and I’m still haunted by it.


----------



## mensa (Jun 18, 2018)

I.will.not.watch!  Why wasn't she able to use the machete to harm the snake? Would she have had a better chance against the snake if she had a gun?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 18, 2018)

It was night. She probably didn’t see it coming.


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2018)

Okay, I think I'll take Bali off of a list of places to possibly retire.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...human-minutes-and-swallow-them-hour/99824246/

"The study found it was pretty common for humans to be attacked by reticulated pythons. *Among the nearly 60 hunter-gatherers interviewed, more than a quarter had been attacked by a python and had the bites and scars to prove it. Most often, they were able to escape by using a knife or a shotgun.*

Greene, an emeritus professor in Cornell's Department of Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, said the case of Akbar is special because there's video evidence of his body being pulled from the snake. Usually, he said, we don't hear about people being eaten because pythons rarely leave a carcass as a trace. *The animals can digest flesh and bones.*

*"I'm pretty sure it happens every year," Greene said."*


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2018)

mensa said:


> I.will.not.watch!  Why wasn't she able to use the machete to harm the snake? Would she have had a better chance against the snake if she had a gun?



Probably, that's how some get away. They sneak up to you and bite and quickly wrap around you, they can rise up and constrict your chess in seconds. Killing you in minutes or less and digesting you in an hour.
Seems best to only go out with a partner and a gun.

I tell ya' this has been an education to me. I really didn't understand how it was possible for the snake to be able to wrap around someone that wasn't sleeping or unconscious.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2018)

54 Year Old Woman Vs Python = 54 Year Old Didn't Stand a Chance

Poor lady.

Pythons= 2 and 0

HORRIBLE.​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2018)

*Reticulated Pythons for Sale in the United States*
_Reticulated Pythons or simply "retics" are beautiful iridescent snakes originally from Southeast Asia. Because they commonly grow 14-16 feet long and even may exceed 20 feet, _care level is experienced_.

MorphMarket currently has 306 Reticulated Pythons for sale listed by 31 Reticulated Python Breeders in the United States._


That's a 'no', for me. I'm not interested in a pet that could eat me without a trace, because it can 'digest flesh and bones.' Nerp. When you forget to feed a pet, it can die. When you forget to feed this kind of pet, 
YOU DIE!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> Search YouTube at your own risk for video of them cutting her out of snake



No thank you.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 18, 2018)

This was the most horrifying and interesting thing i've seen today. 

It was lovely how respectful they were of nanna making sure her shirt stayed down and she wasn't exposed

you see how that joker was still moving and they were holding it down? 

I was even more horrified after reading the article when I saw Agent Orange


----------

